

Show HN: Airbox – Airbnb for Dropbox - fjw
https://github.com/frankjwu/airbox

======
notadocta
I want to like this, but storage space is just so damn cheap/free, I can't
imagine ever using something like this.

------
bbcbasic
TorBox would be a better name?

------
ubertaco
Is this a parody?

~~~
fjw
Not a parody, but it did actually start out as a joke!

